# Liquid Pectin



## SarahRides (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone ever use liquid pectin? I used it for the first time...and my strawberry jam didn't set! I've made jam for years, always used powdered and never had this problem. I wonder if I can open it all, add more and start over? Never had to do this before.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive only een the liquid pectic enyme which is the opposite of what you would want as its designed to break it up as we would want in wine.


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 10, 2011)

This was actually liquid pectin for jam (No I didn't get my wine making and jam making ingredients mixed up! . 

http://www.canningpantry.com/ball-liquid-pectin.html

I bought it last year and decided to give it a try......I don't think I'll be doing that again!


----------



## cpfan (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarah:

We've used liquid Certo pectin without problem. But when we used a different brand, it didn't set using the same recipe.

Steve


----------



## eboobi (Aug 10, 2011)

I was just reading something today about liquid pectin and you can test whether it will work or not by using some rubbing alcohol. I will try to find that article. It had to do with extracting pectin from apples and I may have even read it on this forum. But they gave methods to use to correct any deficiencies.

EDIT: Found the article when I was working my strategy for harvesting Autumn Olives:

http://www.wildflowers-and-weeds.com/The_Forager/pectin.htm

I would guess you could use this method to test your own stuff and adjust as necessary or just buy something else to use.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok Mr.Eboobi from Wormleysburg. You throw in a teaser about working your strategy for harvesting Autumn Olives and I want to know more about this! I read some old posts on another forum that Wade had posted about doing olives and they really sounded tasty. Have you done them before? Maybe you could start a new thread about them that we could follow. I bet we could get some people interested in making some. Top of the list would be djrockinsteve!


----------



## eboobi (Aug 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok Mr.Eboobi from Wormleysburg. You throw in a teaser about working your strategy for harvesting Autumn Olives and I want to know more about this! I read some old posts on another forum that Wade had posted about doing olives and they really sounded tasty. Have you done them before? Maybe you could start a new thread about them that we could follow. I bet we could get some people interested in making some. Top of the list would be djrockinsteve!



I've been at my parents in Tioga County, PA for the past few weeks (dad is sick) and they have them all over the place up here. I think I may grab a few of the berry pickers up that they have in (I think) the Gardeners catalog and set family and friends loose up here to harvest on all the state game and forest land that is polluted. The foraging for food thing I was searching to verify the fruit was edible led me to the apple pectin thing and then I saw this post today. A lot of coincidences. I would imagine if you head to the game/state forest lands around Pittsburgh you will also have great luck. It doesn't take long to identify and then you'll be seeing the Autumn Olive from across large fields. You may even want to check abandoned farms since the seeds are spread by birds. It is still a bit until the harvest from what I understand.

http://blog.timesunion.com/seanrowe/berries-in-the-fall-the-autumn-olive-harvest/185/

EDIT: Oh you are already north of Pittsburgh. i'd imagine they are all around you. I don't know why I thought you were in Pitt. Must be the whiskey...


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I had pretty much followed the recipe that came in the box (since I hadn't used that type of pectin before). They were very juicy berries, so I'm not sure if that had something to do with it...or maybe the sugar content.........or I wonder if Pectin can go bad?

Very interesting article! I'll have to give it a try some time after the apples come out.


----------



## eboobi (Aug 10, 2011)

SarahRides said:


> Thanks for the info! I had pretty much followed the recipe that came in the box (since I hadn't used that type of pectin before). They were very juicy berries, so I'm not sure if that had something to do with it...or maybe the sugar content.........or I wonder if Pectin can go bad?
> 
> Very interesting article! I'll have to give it a try some time after the apples come out.



Oh. Yeah, you are farther north. I think our apples are about ready to be used for this purpose. We are having a bumper crop this year also. I almost put a bid up on a 26 acre orchard this yer but I have a little too much going on to commit to it right now. I would love to try out the recipe/instructions from the site on making the pectin though. Let me know if you actually get to follow through on that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread, sorry but I found the article interesting on autum olives. I never heard of them and I'm sure there's tona all around me. It is the California olives I am interested in. thanks for the info.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarah with some pectins it can take a day or so for it to set proper I'd give it a few days if not set good by then just redo it you can probly use the bands and lids over as they will not have had time to set as well..... give me a holler if you get any problems with it after that.I've made jams and jellies for years even longer than wine lol. Well canned and made preserves and stuff for that long


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2011)

Back in ancient history when I was a kid, my Grandmother made a batch of jelly that didn't jell. It was the best pancake syrup I ever had. Was great on toast or bread too, just a tad messy. Good luck with it Sarah. Arne.


----------

